# VOOPOO MAAT Tank with middle airflow design!



## VOOPOO (3/4/19)

The game changer of vaping is coming!
VOOPOO MAAT Tank with middle airflow design!

How would you feel it?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/4/19)

That definitely sounds interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

